# App. TV et vieil tvOS



## tabasko (18 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

(j'ai mis tvOS9 mais j'en sais trop rien en fait ...)

Je voudrai savoir à partir de quelle version de l'Apple TV, on peut utiliser l'application TV d'Apple. 
C'est pour offrir à mon amie et faire un partage familiale (j'ai 1an d'abonnement gratuit à partager, même si les contenus son lights, mais c'est pas le sujet de ce post).

J'ai l'impression que c'est à partir de celle de 3ème génération. 
Accessoirement si vous avez çà dans vos tiroirs, çà peut m'intéresser


----------



## tabasko (18 Janvier 2020)

Regarder des films, des séries TV et du contenu en direct dans l’app Apple TV
					

Regardez des films et des séries TV proposés par des services de streaming populaires, comme Apple TV+, et abonnez-vous à des chaînes premium, le tout grâce à l’app Apple TV.



					support.apple.com
				



A priori c'est ok 



> Vous pouvez utiliser l’app Apple TV sur un iPhone ou un iPod touch doté de la dernière version d’iOS, un iPad doté de la dernière version d’iPadOS, un Mac doté de la dernière version de macOS, une Apple TV 4K ou une Apple TV HD dotée de la dernière version de tvOS, une Apple TV (3e génération) dotée de la mise à jour 7.3 du logiciel de l’Apple TV ou version ultérieure, une Smart TV compatible et certains appareils de streaming.


----------

